# Unknown language: Anka ebe mi de paa



## Jerakeen

Does this make sense to anyone of you?
Bzw. kann jmd. von euch was damit anfangen?


----------



## spakh

Anka ebe mi de?
It means 'Is phoenix a midwife?' in Turkish.
As for paa I don't and the sentence makes no sense.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Yes, "*Anka ebe mi de?" *means, as spakh said,* "Is the phoenix a midwife, anyway?"* but, as you see, it's too much pointless.  I guess it means something else in another language.


----------



## ameana7

spakh said:


> Anka ebe mi de?
> It means 'Is phoenix a midwife?' in Turkish.
> As for paa I don't and the sentence makes no sense.


 


Chazzwozzer said:


> Yes, "*Anka ebe mi de?" *means, as spakh said,* "Is the phoenix a midwife, anyway?"* but, as you see, it's too much pointless.  I guess it means something else in another language.


 

Dear Chazz and Spakh,

Do you really think that "*Anka ebe mi de?"* means anything in Turkish? I really cannot understand!  It is obvious that it isn't Turkish.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

I acutally don't think it's Turkish, either. Coincidently, it just gets a _weird _meaning and the words are perfectly ordered if "paa" is omitted.

Anka, or phoenix as it's known in English, is a mythical bird that dies in flames and is reborn from the ashes. So when we think about reborning process, it makes things less weird. Check out this sentence: *"Anka ebe mi de kendi küllerinden tekrar doğabiliyor?"

*Sounds enigmatic, I know.


----------

